
Scientists turn nuclear waste into diamond batteries - bookofjoe
https://bigthink.com/philip-perry/scientists-turn-nuclear-waste-in-diamond-batteries-thatll-last-for-thousands-of-years
======
gus_massa
It is not clear that they have a real working prototype.

The current is very low, only 100uW, and there are similar batteries made with
tritium. More info in a video by EEVblog eevblog had a good video about this
product:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzV_uzSTCTM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzV_uzSTCTM)

Also, there is a calculation of the low the maximal current per kilogram in
[http://nanoscale.blogspot.com/2020/08/diamond-batteries-
unli...](http://nanoscale.blogspot.com/2020/08/diamond-batteries-
unlikely.html)

------
aurizon
I believe this is the beginning of an investment scam. This type of alpha
conversion battery has an inherently low current, but it does have a very long
lifetime. Some pacemaker and watch applications will emerge. The idea it will
ever run an electric car is a joke

